# Drain of Wonders, Liverpool - June 2012



## PaulPowers (Jun 27, 2012)

I had to go to the passport office in Liverpool but had loads of time before my appointment so decided to look into a lead I've had for a while.

I've not seen any reports of this place so I've named it Drain of Wonders because I wonder why I crawled under the gated outfall for 300ft of RCP and a set of stair with a wall of fanny plasters 
on with the pics

I could hear a rumbling from the outfall so waited for 10 minutes so see if anythin came of it before heading in






Well it is next to a Liverpool council estate 










couple of glow sticks chucked down a side pipe










the source of the noise, a wall of lady plasters and carrier bags





gtfo


----------



## night crawler (Jun 27, 2012)

Hope you did not smell to bad at the passport office.


----------



## PaulPowers (Jun 27, 2012)

I think it was why I got seen so quick


----------



## krela (Jun 27, 2012)

You have such a way with words.


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 28, 2012)

Although stuff like this is probably standard / less than average for you now, it's still a spectacle for us who never really explore drains! I'll never tire of straight perspective tunnel shots if they're lit like this


----------



## Stussy (Jun 28, 2012)

Wall of fanny plasters, just made me spit out my lunch with laughter, haha! Excellent tunnel pic, and amazing will power to crawl through that wee gap!


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 28, 2012)

Stussy said:


> amazing will power to crawl through that wee gap!



Amazing PAUL Power as it happens I think. And you have no idea how close you are with the description, "wee gap" in view of what that place is!

Mr. Powers... did you have your waders on at the passport office???


----------



## PaulPowers (Jun 28, 2012)

Nah I changed the waders, there difficult to drive in


----------



## nelly (Jun 28, 2012)

Nice, I really want to get into some of this


----------



## leftorium (Jun 29, 2012)

I immediately assumed that the wonders you were alluding to would be sanitary towels but fanny plasters did make me giggle for 15 minutes - took me right back to being an eight year old and talking about jam rags ...... your dedication impresses me your fascination perplexes me ( when it's not making me feel nauseous that is ) keep up the (good?) work Paul


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 1, 2012)

Not for me the damp tunnels but glad to see your sterling pictorial efforts of this underground and for me relatively unknown world


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 1, 2012)

You know, an horrific thought fills my head... when I worked in a butchers when I was at school we used to gut countless chickens and turkeys for Crimbo (cheaper when you buy in bulk, innnards in as it were) I used to come home stinking. I'd go shower, scrub like a maniac and then after half an hour or whatever I'd think I was free of the stench. 

Then I'd trump and the smell was back with avengence.

If you're breathing that cr*p in PP, and you literally are, doesn't that happen to you every time an hour after you get home?

...'ick


----------



## PaulPowers (Jul 2, 2012)

Haha not that I've noticed but I'll ask the wife


----------



## kehumff (Jul 2, 2012)

lol ...... the thought of bottom burping a chicken / turkey smell made be spit my coffee over my keyboard.......great pics of the tunnels, takes a special kind of person to go to that extreme for their explores.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 23, 2012)

i had a laugh when you said you had some spare time before your visit to the passport office.....so you go down a drain

mind you id do the same thing if it were a building....im not judging, but are u mad

i must be abit cause im feeling the urge to go underground more and more these days


----------



## georgie (Jul 24, 2012)

the good old jaguar plant drain ....i must get back here


----------



## PaulPowers (Jul 24, 2012)

georgie said:


> the good old jaguar plant drain ....i must get back here



Water on the other side of the gate was at least waist deep so it might be worth poking a few holes through first


----------



## the kwan (Jul 25, 2012)

Fantastic, the wall of bags n plasters looks cool....nice find!


----------

